# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Stichting De Praktijk

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Stichting De Praktijk
James Watt-Straat 7
Alkmaar

Bezoek de website van Stichting De Praktijk


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Stichting De Praktijk.*

----------

